# كيـــــــف تقــــــــــود الطـــــــائــــــــرة



## شفق الصباح (21 يناير 2009)

*قيادة الطائرة*

الطائرة مَرْكَبَة ميكانيكية تخضع للقوانين الميكانيكية. وعلى من يرغب في أن يصبح طيارًا ماهرًا، أن يتعرف على هذه القوانين بالإضافة إلى قوانين الديناميكا الهوائية. وعليه كذلك أن يحصل على التدريب واكتساب الخبرة اللازمة لقيادة الطائرة .
تختلف قيادة الطائرة عن قيادة السيارة في كثير من الوجوه. فعند الرغبة في الدوران بالسيارة، يدير سائقها ببساطة عجلة القيادة في الاتجاه المطلوب. وللدوران بالطائرة ، يجب على قائدها تشغيل العديد من أجهزة التحكم في وقت واحد. ​*الحركات الأساسية للطائرة*

الحركات الأساسية للطائرة وأجهزة التحكم فيها. للطائرة ثلاث حركات أساسية، هي:
1- الخطران
2- العطوف
3- الانعراج.
والخطران حركة الطائرة بحيث تتحرك مقدمتها إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل. وتنعطف الطائرة عندما ينخفض أحد جناحيها عن الآخر. والانعراج حركة الطائرة بحيث تنحرف مقدمتها لليمين أو اليسار. ويستخدم قائد الطائرة أجهزة التحكم لإحداث هذه الحركات أو لضبطها.
​
*أجهزة التحكم*

وللطائرة الكثير من أجهزة التحكم. لكن الأساسية منها أربعة، وهي:
1- الرافعة
2- الدفة
 3- الجنيحات
 4-ذراع الخنق. 
والرافعة والدفة جزءان من مجموعة الذيل. أما الجنيحات فهي مثبتة في الأجنحة. وتصل مجموعة من الأسلاك والأذرع والبكرات بين أسطح التحكم الخارجية هذه، وبين أجهزة تحكم الطيار داخل القمرة. وتتحكم عجلة القيادة في حركة الجنيحات والرافعة، بينما تتحكم البدّالات بالدفة. ويستخدم الطيار ذراع الخنق للتحكم في سرعة المحرك وقدرته.
​
*العدادات*

العدادات وأجهزة التحكم الأساسية بالقمرة 
وتستخدم عجلة القيادة وبدالات الدفة لإحداث كل من الخطران والعطوف والانعراج. وتدفع عجلة القيادة للأمام والخلف، وتدور من جانب لجانب. ويتسبب دفع العجلة للأمام أوجذبها للخلف في تحريك الرافعة لأعلى أو لأسفل لإحداث الخطران. فعندما تُدفع عجلة القيادة للأمام تنخفض الرافعة، وتنخفض المقدمة تبعًا لذلك. أما إذا جذبت العجلة للخلف، فتتحرك الرافعة لأعلى وترتفع المقدمة. ومع تحريك عجلة القيادة من جانب لآخر ترتفع الجنيحات أو تنخفض لتسبب العطوف. فعندما تدفع العجلة إلى اليمين، يتحرك الجنيح الأيمن لأعلى والجنيح الأيسر لأسفل، وتنعطف الطائرة يمينًا. أما إذا دفعت العجلة إلى اليسار فإن الطائرة تنعطف يسارًا. ويستخدم الطيار بدالي الدفة لإحداث الانعراج. فبالضغط على البدال الأيسر، تتحرك الدفة إلى اليسار مسببة انحراف مقدمة الطائرة لليسار أيضا. أما الضغط على البدال الأيمن فيتسبب في انحراف مقدمة الطائرة لليمين.
​
*البدء بالتحليق*

ولدى الطيار، داخل القمرة، معدات للتحكم في حركة سطيحات تعديل الموازنة الخاصة بالجنيحات والرافعة والدفة. وتعمل سطيحات تعديل الموازنة على المحافظة على اتزان الطائرة رغم أي تغير يحدث في سرعة الطائرة أو في موقع مركز ثقلها. ويتغير مركز ثقل الطائرة عدة مرات أثناء الطيران. فعلى سبيل المثال، يتغير موقع مركز الثقل بعد استهلاك وقود خزانات الأجنحة. ولمنع الطائرة من الطيران لأعلى، يتحكم الطيار في الرافعة بالضغط المستمر على عجلة القيادة. أما إذا ضبط الطيار سطيحات تعديل الموازنة فإنها تقوم آليًا بعمل الرافعة. ويسمح ضبط سطيح تعديل الموازنة، للطيار بالطيران حر اليدين، دون استخدام عجلة القيادة أو البدالات. 
​
*عطوف الطائرة*





الاستخدام الصحيح لأجهزة التحكم. لا يستخدم قائد الطائرة (القبطان) واحدًا فقط من أجهزة التحكم لإحداث أي من المناورات الجوية. فللدوران إلى اليسار ـ على سبيل المثال ـ لا يكفي أن يضغط الطيار ببساطة على البدال الأيسر، وإلا أدَّى ذلك إلى انزلاق الطائرة يسارًا. فلن يستكمل الدوران إذا بدأت الطائرة في الانزلاق، بل تعود إلى اتجاهها الأصلي فور رفع الطيار لقدمه عن البدالة.
​
*انعراج الطائرة*

ولإحداث دوران صحيح إلى اليسار أثناء الطيران المستوي، لابد للطيار من أن يستخدم أربعة أجهزة تحكم في آنٍ واحد.
فيجب عليه:
1ـ الضغط لأسفل على البدال الأيسر لتتجه الطائرة لليسار .
2ـ دفع عجلة القيادة لليسار ليرتفع الجنيح الأيسر لإحداث ميل جانبي لليسار.
3ـ جذب عجلة القيادة للخلف لرفع الرافعة إلى أعلى ومن ثمَّ رفع مقدمة الطائرة وزيادة زاوية الهبوب.
4ـ دفع ذراع الخنق للأمام لزيادة القدرة المولدة من المحرك.
​




ويؤدي الطيار كل هذه الخطوات في وقت واحد. وبهذا فإن الطيار يستخدم الدفة والجنيحات معًا لإحداث الالتفاف، لكن الطائرة تفقد بعض الرفع عند بدء الالتفاف. ولتعويض هذا الفقد يرفع الطيار الرافعة لزيادة زاوية الهبوب. ويترتب على زيادة زاوية الهبوب زيادة في قوة السحب الهوائي ويصبح مطلوبًا قوة دفع أكبر، وللحصول عليها يدفع الطيار ذراع الخنق لزيادة قدرة المحرك. وفي جميع المناورات الجوية الأخرى ـ من الإقلاع حتى الهبوط ـ لابد للطيار من المحافظة على التوازن العام للقوى المؤثرة، كما هو بالنسبة للدوران. فبالاستخدام المتزامن لكافة أجهزة التحكم يستطيع الطيار أن يضمن توازن قوة الرفع مع قوة الجاذبية، وقوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي.
​


​*الطيران المستوي*

السقوط. يحدث عندما تصبح زاوية هبوب الجناح كبيرة لدرجة تفقد فيها الطائرة الكثير من قوة الرفع وتبدأ في السقوط. وتؤدي الزيادة البسيطة لزاوية الهبوب، كما سبق أن أوضحنا، إلى زيادة قوة الرفع. لكن، إذا وضع الطيار مقدمة الطائرة لأعلى حتى يصنع جناحها زاوية تزيد على ما بين 15° و20° مع اتجاه الطيران، يبدأ الهواء المار فوق الجناح في الاضطراب بعنف. ونتيجة لذلك تفقد الطائرة قدرًا من قوة الرفع، وإذا لم يبادر الطيار باستعادة الرفع المفقود، يصبح من غير الممكن التحكم في الطائرة ، وتسقط حتى تصطدم بالأرض وتتحطم.
​
*الإقلاع*

ويستطيع الطيار الخروج بطائرته من السقوط، بوضع مقدمتها لأسفل، ثم تركها لتأثير الجاذبية لتتزايد سرعتها، ومن ثم تتزايد قوة الرفع. ويستطيع الطيار كذلك زيادة قدرة المحركات ليكتسب زيادة في قوة الرفع نتيجة لزيادة قوة دفع المحركات.
طيران العدادات. يستطيع الطيار الماهر أداء المناورات الجوية والهبوط بالطائرة إذا لم يكن قادرًا على رؤية ما حوله، معتمدًا فقط على قراءة العدادات. وتزيد أهمية هذه المهارة في الطيران خلال السُّحب أو الضباب أو الأمطار الغزيرة. فعندما لا يتمكن الطيار من رؤية خط الأفق أو رؤية الأرض تحته، يصبح من العسير التأكد من سير الطائرة في خطها المرسوم، والتأكد من أنها لا تفقد أو تكسب ارتفاعًا. وتوفر العدادات هذه المعلومات، بل إنها تساعد الطيار أيضًا على مختلف المناورات الجوية دون فقٍد في الارتفاع أو السرعة، كما تساعده على الهبوط فوق الأرض بأمان.
​*الهبوط*

قياس سرعة الطيران. تقاس سرعة الطائرة في أثناء الطيران بطرق متعددة. والسرعة الهوائية المبينة، هي السرعة التي يقرؤها الطيار على عداد يسمى مبين السرعة الهوائية لكن قراءة مبين السرعة الهوائية تتأثر بالتغيرات التي تحدث في ضغط الهواء ودرجة حرارته عند مختلف الارتفاعات. لذلك فإن السرعة الهوائية المبينة تختلف عن السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية وكذلك عن السرعة الأرضية. وتعرف السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية بأنها سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة للهواء. أما السرعة الأرضية فهي سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة لسطح الأرض. ويستطيع الطيار حساب السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية عن طريق قراءة السرعة الهوائية المبينة مع إضافة 2% زيادة لكل 300م ارتفاع. فمثلاً، إذا طارت طائرة على ارتفاع قدره 3,000م، وكانت قراءة مبين السرعة الهوائية 100كم/ساعة، تكون السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية حوالي 120كم/ساعة. ويستطيع الطيار استخدام السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية لحساب السرعة الأرضية إذا توفرت لديه المعلومات عن سرعة الريح واتجاهها. فإذا كانت السرعة الهوائية الحقيقية للطائرة هي 120كم/ساعة، وكانت الريح قادمة من الأمام بسرعة قدرها 30كم/ساعة، فإن السرعة الأرضية للطائرة تكون 90كم/ ساعة.
​
*كيف تدور الطائرة*

السرعة القصوى. هي أعلى سرعة يمكن أن تصل إليها الطائرة في أثناء طيران مستو. أما أفضل سرعة صعود فهي أقصى سرعة يمكن الصعود عندها. وسرعة الطيران المطرد، هي السرعة الأكثر ملاءمة للطيران لمسافات طويلة. وسرعة المناورة هي أعلى سرعة يمكن بها للطائرة أداء المناورات دون إحداث أضرار بالطائرة . ولكل طائرة أيضًا سرعة العلامة الصفراء، وسرعة العلامة الحمراء، وتظهران على مبين السرعة الهوائية. والمنطقة المميزة باللون الأصفر هي منطقة تحذير حيث يجب على الطيار عدم أداء أي مناورات جوية مفاجئة عند طيرانه ضمن هذه المنطقة. أما المنطقة المميزة باللون الأحمر فهي تبين أعلى سرعة يمكن للطائرة أن تطير عندها بسلام في جميع الظروف. 
​
ولكل طائرة سرعة هويان (انهيار) وهي السرعة التي تفقد الطائرة عندها قوة الرفع. وتوضح شركات تصنيع الطائرات سرعة الانهيار لكل طائرة تقوم بإنتاجها وبيعها. لكن سرعة الانهيار المبينة تنطبق فقط على حالة مستوى الطيران. أما في أثناء الدوران، فتكون سرعة الانهيار أعلى منها أثناء مستوى الطيران. وللخروج من حالة الانهيار أثناء هذا المستوى يدفع الطيار عجلة القيادة للأمام، ويرفع من قدرة المحرك لاكتساب المزيد من قوة الرفع.
​
*تعلُّم الطيران*

يحتاج الطيران إلى قدر كبير من المعرفة المتخصصة، لذلك يحصل كثير من الطلبة الطيارين على دروس أساسية بالإضافة إلى دروس الطيران. وتتضمن الدروس الأساسية مواد: الديناميكا الهوائية، والأرصاد الجوية (دراسة الجو)، والملاحة الجوية، وقوانين الطيران. ولا بد للطلبة الطيارين من اكتساب معرفة جيدة بكل هذه الموضوعات لاجتياز الامتحانات.\\ 
وتشمل دروس الطيران 40 ساعة طيران أو أكثر. نصف هذا الوقت يكون طيرانًا ثنائيًا، حيث يصاحب الطالب في الطائرة معلمٌ يشارك في قيادتها، عن طريق جهاز تحكم مزدوج. ويكون الطيران منفردًا في باقي الدروس حيث يطير الطالب الطيار بمفرده في الطائرة . ولابد من أن يكتسب الطالب مهارة في عمليات السير بالطائرة على الأرض، والإقلاع وإجراء المناورات الجوية المختلفة والملاحة الجوية والهبوط والحط على الأرض. ويجب أن يستكمل الطالب نصف وقت الطيران المنفرد عبر البلاد، تكون من بينها رحلة واحدة على الأقل يتم الهبوط في نهايتها في مهبط آخر غير مطاره الأصلي. وقبل كل رحلة عبر البلاد يختبر الطالب حالة الجو، ويقوم بتوقيع مسار الرحلة على نوع خاص من الخرائط يسمى لوحة الملاحة الجوية. كذلك يقوم بالكشف الدقيق على الطائرة قبل الإقلاع.
ولابد من أن يكون الطالب قادرًا على الطيران بالعدادات فقط، وأيضًا عن طريق ملاحظة الملامح الأرضية. وبعد الهبوط والحط على الأرض، يقوم الطالب بتسجيل زمن الرحلة في سجل الطائرة .
وتشترط معظم الدول على المتقدم للحصول على شهادة طيران ـ ما لم يكن قد تدرب على الطيران الحربي ـ أن يحصل على دورة تدريبية معترف بها من قبل الهيئة القومية المسؤولة، والتي تصدر هذه الشهادات للمتقدمين من ذوي الكفاءة المناسبة دون غيرهم.
​
*الملاحة الجوية*

الملاحة الجوية هي الوسيلة التي يصل بها الطيار إلى محطته الأخيرة، والتي يحدد بها موقعه في أي وقت. وتزوَّد الطائرات ببوصلة وبعض الأجهزة الأخرى التي تساعد الطيار على عملية الملاحة بدقة. وتحتوي الكثير من طائرات الخطوط الجوية، وغيرها من الطائرات الكبيرة، على حاسوب يساعد في أعمال الملاحة أثناء الرحلات الجوية الطويلة.
ومن بين أهم المساعدات الملاحية الجوية: خريطة الطيران، وهي تشبه خرائط الطرق لكنها تحتوي على معلومات أكثر، فمثلاً، تبين خريطة الطيران مختلف علامات الطرق، ومسارات الخطوط الجوية، وأماكن الهبوط، ومحطات الراديو التي تبث الإشارات الملاحية للطائرة. وتستخدم حاليا بكثرة، خريطة قواعد الطيران بأجهزة البيان، وهي نوع خاص من خرائط الطيران تبين فقط مواقع وذبذبات محطات الراديو.
​
*الملاحة*

وهناك ثلاث طرق رئيسية للملاحة الجوية:
1- القيادة الحرة
2- تقدير الموضع
3- الملاحة بالراديو.
ويجمع معظم الطيارين بين هذه الطرق الثلاث.
القيادة الحرة.
هي أبسط وأكثر طرق الملاحة الجوية استخدامًا. وباستخدام هذه الوسيلة، يحافظ الطيار على خط سيره بتتبع سلسلة من العلامات الأرضية. ويقوم الطيار قبل الإقلاع برسم خط على الخريطة الطيرانية المناسبة، يمثل خط السير المطلوب. ويلاحظ الطيار العلامات الأرضية التي سيمر بها أثناء رحلته مثل: الجسور والطرق وخطوط السكك الحديدية والأنهار والمدن. وكلما مرت الطائرة في أثناء الرحلة فوق واحدة من هذه العلامات، يضع الطيار علامة بذلك على الخريطة. فإذا اكتشف الطيار أنه لم يعبر بدقة فوق العلامة الأرضية، فإن ذلك يعني ضرورة تعديل مسار الطائرة 

 
تقدير الموضع.
تستخدم هذه الطريقة للملاحة الجوية عندما لا تكون هناك علامات أرضية مرئية. وتحتاج طريقة تقدير الموضع إلى مهارة وخبرة أكثر من تلك المطلوبة للملاحة بطريقة القيادة الحرة. ويلجأ الطيار إلى أسلوب الملاحة بتقدير الموضع عند الطيران فوق مساحات مائية واسعة، أو غابات، أو مناطق صحراوية أو وسط طبقات من السحب الكثيفة. ويحتاج الطيار، بالإضافة إلى خريطة الطيران، إلى ساعة توقيت دقيقة، وبوصلة وحاسوب صغير لإجراء العمليات الحسابية المعقدة. ويقوم الطيار مسبقا بتوقيع خط السير على الخريطة. ثم يقوم بحساب الوقت اللازم للوصول إلى نهاية المسار إذا ما طار بسرعة منتظمة. وباستخدام الحاسوب يقوم الطيار بتصحيح المسار بعد أخذ تأثير الرياح في الحسبان.
​
وأثناء الطيران في الجو، يراقب الطيار البوصلة للمحافظة على الطائرة في وجهتها الصحيحة. وتكون الطائرة قد وصلت إلى نهاية المسار عندما ينقضي الوقت المحسوب. ولا تنجح الملاحة الجوية بطريقة تقدير الموضع في كل الحالات، حيث يتسبب تغير الريح في عدم المحافظة الدائمة على الطائرة في وجهتها الصحيحة. 
ويوجد محطات ذات تردد عال جدًا شامل المدى ترسل إشارات راديوية في جميع الاتجاهات (360°) ويبين الرسم ثماني إشارات فقط. ويتخذ الطيار إحدى الإشارات ليتتبعها عند اقترابه من المحطة، أو ابتعاده عنها. ويبين جهاز استقبال التردد العالي جدًا المثبت بالطائرة ماإذا كانت في الاتجاه الصحيح أو خارجه.



الملاحة بالراديو يستخدمها الطيارون في معظم الأحوال. ترسل محطات الراديو ذات الترددات العالية جدا، إشارات تستقبلها الطائرة. وتزود معظم الطائرات الحديثة بالأجهزة التي تستعمل هذه الإشارات. ويجد الطيار محطة الراديو التي يجب أن يضبط عليها جهازه في كل منطقة، مبينة على خريطة الطيران، وعندما يقوم الطيار بضبط جهازه على المحطة الأرضية الصحيحة، ترشده إبرة موجودة بجهاز الملاحة إلى أنه يطير في الاتجاه الصحيح أو خارجه. كذلك تبين هذه الإبرة لحظة انحراف الطائرة عن المسار الصحيح، ليقوم الطيار بإعادة تصحيح المسار. وهذا النظام ـ والذي صمم أصلا للطائرات المدنية، أو غير العسكرية ـ يسمى راديو التردد العالي جدًا شامل المدى.


 

 وتستخدم طائرات السفر الجوي، وكثير غيرها من الطائرات، جهازا خاصًا مع محطات التردد العالي جدًا شامل المدى يسمى جهاز قياس المسافة. ويسمى النظام في هذه الحالة: محطة التردد العالي جدًا شامل المدى المزود بجهاز قياس المسافة. كذلك تستخدم الطائرات العسكرية جهازًا مماثلاً يسمى جهاز الملاحة الجوية التكتيكي. وقد جرى الجمع بين النظامين في نظام واحد تستخدمه الطائرات المدنية والعسكرية على السواء، وتستفيد بعض الطائرات بالإشارات الصادرة من محطة التردد العالي جدًا شاملة المدى، لتغذية جهاز الطيران الآلي. ​*طرق أخرى للملاحة الجوية*

يطلب من طياري طائرات السفر الجوي في الغالب العمل طول الوقت بقواعد الطيران باستخدام أجهزة البيان. أثناء ذلك يكون لدى الطيار مساعدات ملاحية مختلفة تساعده على الإقلاع والطيران والهبوط والحط على الأرض بأمان. ومن بين أهم هذه المساعدات، مجموعة من مراكز المراقبة الجوية لمسار الطائرات. وتزود هذه المراكز بأجهزة رادار لتتأكد من أن جميع الطائرات في دائرتها، تطير في مسارها الجوي المحدد. كذلك تزود طائرات السفر الجوي بجهاز رادار خاص للاستقبال والإرسال يسمى جهاز التعارف. ويستقبل هذا الجهاز الإشارة على الأرض، تظهر الطائرة أكثر وضوحًا على شاشة الرادار. 


ولكثير من المطارات أبراج للمراقبة ، ويعمل في برج المراقبة (control tower) مراقبون جويون حاصلون على تدريب خاص يقومون بتوجيه الطائرات الهابطة أو المقلعة، مستخدمين أجهزة اتصال راديو ورادار. وتزود معظم المطارات العاملة في النشاط التجاري بأجهزة الهبوط الآلي لمساعدة طياري طائرات السفر الجوي على الهبوط والهبوط الآمن. ويبث هذا النظام مجموعة من الأحزمة الراديوية منبعثة من الأرض لتشغيل أجهزة خاصة في قمرة قيادة طائرة السفر الجوي. وبمراقبة الطيار لهذه الأجهزة يمكن التأكد من موقعه الدقيق بالنسبة للممر، ومن ثم الهبوط والحط الآمن على الأرض.
وللطيارين طرق خاصة للملاحة عبر المحيطات. والطريقتان الأكثر استخدامًا هما:
1ـ توجيه القصور الذاتي
2ـ الملاحة الجوية بعيدة المدى (لوران).
ويتوفر للطائرات التي تستخدم توجيه القصور الذاتي، حاسوب وأجهزة خاصة أخرى لتنبيه الطيار عندما يستكمل قطع المسافة المخطط لها ضمن الرحلة الجوية. أما الطائرات التي تستخدم الملاحة الجوية بعيدة المدى، فلديها أجهزة تستقبل إشارات راديو خاصة ترسل باستمرار من محطات بث أرضية. وتبين هذه الإشارات الموقع الدقيق للطائرة.​ 
:73:هذا الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية:19:
​


----------



## عبيد البقمي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور على النقل المفيد 

لكن طلاب الطياران في السعودية مشكلة في قلة الرحلات 11 رحلة تحدد مصير طيار يحمي الوطن !! 

و أيضاً .. هو يقرأ و يطبق في الطائررة .. !!

ألآ يكون هناك خطة مدروسة جيداً لتدريب طيارين أكثر كفأة


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

عبيد البقمي قال:


> مشكور على النقل المفيد
> 
> لكن طلاب الطياران في السعودية مشكلة في قلة الرحلات 11 رحلة تحدد مصير طيار يحمي الوطن !!
> 
> ...


 
نتمني ذلك أخي الكريم والله المستعان
شكراً علي المرور وتعليقك
دمت


----------



## الساهر77 (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا معلم المعلمين


----------



## الساهر77 (15 مارس 2009)

ياريت كل الناس متلك دقيقين


----------



## بدري علي (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اكرم تويج (17 مارس 2009)

*الله اواكبر*

الله اواكبر والله ماكنت اتصور الطيران بهالصعوبه الله يخليك او يطيل عمرك والله تستاهل بوسه


----------



## اكرم تويج (18 مارس 2009)

ارجو منك اخي الغالي ان تنقل لنا صوره تبين كابينة القياده ومؤشر عليها الاجزاء الخاصه بالقياده واذا كان بالامكان اختيار احد انواع طائرات البوينك


----------



## bryar (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الجيد والمعد بصورة دقيقة ومفيدة جدا يمكن لطلابنا الأستفادة منه


----------



## بدري علي (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشاركة بسيطة لعل بها فائدة


----------



## Lorry (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر أخي كفيت ووفيت فقط إضافة أخطر مراحل الطيران في الهبوط والاقلاع يحث يكون دوما عكس الريح وهنا تكمن المشكلة فهناك شيء يسمى مقص الريح و الرياح الخلفية التي قد تؤثر بالطائرة و تجعلها تهوي وهناك خطر آخر ألا هو الرياح عندما تكون عامودية على المهبط عندها الطيار يضطر للانحراف بالطائرة ليأخذ المسار الصحيح للطائرة و خاصة عند الهبوط حيث تكون مقدمة الطائرة بإتجاه و المهبط بإتجاه آخر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس على الشرح الوافي الجميل ، مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

